# audi a8l going nuts



## phatty123 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey,
I have an audi a8 i was asked to look at this thing is going totally crazy. It seems like the coding on the cluster got corrupt, there is problem with the can bus also. Can't talk to radio, nav, control head, sound system. I ran the optical test and it came back with electrical ok on all except for control head, and the optical column all failed.
The car itself runs and drives but cluster, nav, radio do not work. I will try to get a auto scan posted before I leave tonight. If i don't get a chance to post it I will do it once i return next week.
If you have any ideas where to start looking, i'm thinking its the control head module. Thanks


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: audi a8l going nuts (phatty123)*

As you said by yourself yet, an Auto-Scan would be helpful as would be a protocol/copy from the optical test. Is there anything special which recently happened to the car? Retrofits, accidents - stuff like that. A faulty control head could be a problem as could be fuses and such. Start slowly and post some data then we'll see what we can do...










_Modified by Theresias at 4:54 PM 1-11-2008_


----------



## phatty123 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: audi a8l going nuts (Theresias)*

Finally got a chance to see the car, no retrofits I believe something was spilled in the vehicle previously the controller in the center of the console had sticky buttons. Here is an auto scan I do not have the optical available right now forgot to record the results.
Monday,21,January,2008,18:10:51:43627
VAG-COM Version: Release 704.1
Data version: 20071016
Chassis Type: 4E0
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 0E 15 16 17 19 25 34 36 37 38 42 46
47 4F 52 53 55 56 61 62 65 72 75 76

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
06-Seat Mem. Pass -- Status: Malfunction 0010
07-Control Head -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0E-Media Player 1 -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
34-Level Control -- Status: Malfunction 0010
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: Malfunction 0010
37-Navigation -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
38-Roof Electronics -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000`f
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
47-Sound System -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: Malfunction 0010
55-Xenon Range -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
61-Battery Regul. -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
62-Door,Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Malfunction 0010
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
75-Telematics -- Status: Malfunction 0010
76-Park Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E0 910 560 A HW: 4E0 907 560 
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0070
Coding: 0007773
Shop #: WSC 02313
4 Faults Found:
18058 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from Instrument Cluster 
P1650 - 004 - No Signal/Communication
18348 - Powertrain Databus: Missing Message from Control Module for Battery Monitoring 
P1940 - 008 - Implausible Signal
18058 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from Instrument Cluster 
P1650 - 008 - Implausible Signal
17981 - Left Engine Mount Solenoid Valve (N144): Open Circuit 
P1573 - 004 - No Signal/Communication
Readiness: 0010 1101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E0 910 156 E HW: 09E 927 156 A
Component: AG6 09E 4,2L5V USA 0110
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 02313
1 Fault Found:
18270 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from Instrument Cluster 
P1862 - 000 - -
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 640 /min
RPM: 640 /min
RPM: 0 /min
(no units): 30.0
(no units): 26.0
Temperature: 60.0°C
T.B. Angle: 0.0°
Voltage: 14.08 V

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 4E0-910-517.LBL
Part No SW: 4E0 910 517 A HW: 4E0 614 517 E
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H29 0420
Coding: 0007597
Shop #: WSC 02313
2 Faults Found:
01826 - Sensor for Steering Angle (G85); Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
000 - -
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E0 910 131 HW: 4E0 909 131 A
Component: FBS AUDID3 H03 0130
Coding: 0263168
Shop #: WSC 02311
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E0 910 760 C HW: 4E0 959 760 
Component: Sitzmemory BFS H07 0060
Coding: 3940448
Shop #: WSC 00000
1 Fault Found:
02072 - Control Module for Energy Management (J644) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 221
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.01.01
Time: 00:00:00

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head
Cannot be reached
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E0 910 043 HW: 4E0 820 043 A
Component: KLIMAAUTOMAT 016 0240
Coding: 1085825
Shop #: WSC 02311
4 Faults Found:
01857 - Air Outlet Sensor; Middle Left (G347) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 220
Time Indication: 0
 Date: 2003.06.18
Time: 02:05:51
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 220
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
ON
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 5
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
ON
00458 - Control Module for Battery Monitoring (J367) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 220
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
ON
Bin. Bits: 00011111

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 4E0-910-279.LBL
Part No SW: 4E0 910 279 E HW: 4E0 907 279 E
Component: ILM Fahrer H11 0100
Coding: 0111113
Shop #: WSC 02311
Part No: 4E1 910 113 
Component: Wischer WWS D3 H30 0320
Coding: 00000030
Shop #: WSC 02311
3 Faults Found:
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 5
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
00455 - Control Module for Access and Start Control; Comfort CAN (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 5
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
00818 - Sensor for Evaporator Outlet Temperature (G263) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 220
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0E: Media Player 1
Cannot be reached
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 4E0-910-655-84.LBL
Part No SW: 4E0 910 655 A HW: 4E0 959 655 E
Component: Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0920
Coding: 0530707
Shop #: WSC 02313
1 Fault Found:
01743 - Igniter for Knee Airbag; Pass. Side (N296) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 4E0-910-549.LBL
Part No SW: 4E0 910 549 HW: 4E0 953 549 A
Component: Lenksäulenmodul H12 0040
Coding: 0012241
Shop #: WSC 02311
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: Lenkradmodul H04 0080
4 Faults Found:
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 178
Reset counter: 220
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 4
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2127.15.31
Time: 31:63:02
02072 - Control Module for Energy Management (J644) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 220
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
00455 - Control Module for Access and Start Control; Comfort CAN (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 4
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Cannot be reached
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E0 910 468 A HW: 4E0 907 468 C
Component: Gateway H07 0030
Coding: FCFE7BDD1B2304
Shop #: WSC 02313
1 Fault Found:
02072 - Control Module for Energy Management (J644) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 220

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E0 910 131 HW: 4E0 909 131 A
Component: FBS AUDID3 H03 0130
Coding: 0263168
Shop #: WSC 02311
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX ELV XXXX 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 4E0-910-553.LBL
Part No SW: 4E0 910 553 E HW: 4E0 907 553 E
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC H05 4290
Coding: 0015510
Shop #: WSC 02313
4 Faults Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 21
Reset counter: 4
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
00456 - Control Module for Access and Start Control (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 4
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 4
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 4
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## phatty123 (Nov 7, 2007)

Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E0 910 760 C HW: 4E0 959 760 
 Component: Sitzmemory FS H07 0060
Coding: 4071522
Shop #: WSC 00000
1 Fault Found:
02072 - Control Module for Energy Management (J644) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 221
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.01.01
Time: 00:00:00

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation
Cannot be reached
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 4E0-910-135.LBL
Part No SW: 4E0 910 135 A HW: 4E0 907 135 
Component: Dachknoten D3 H01 0090
Coding: 0003975
Shop #: WSC 02313
2 Faults Found:
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 220
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
02072 - Control Module for Energy Management (J644) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 8
Reset counter: 220
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E1 910 802 HW: 4E1 959 801 
Component: Türsteuer.FS BRM005 0110
Coding: 0028196
Shop #: WSC 02311
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 4E0-910-289.LBL
Part No SW: 4E0 910 289 A HW: 4E0 907 289 
Component: Komfortgeraet H03 0030
Coding: 0064542
Shop #: WSC 02313
Part No: 4E0 907 719 
Component: Neigungssensor H02 0020
4 Faults Found:
01504 - Bulb for License-Plate Light (X) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 220
Mileage: 175034 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2007.07.03
Time: 22:34:09
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 4
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 4
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
00456 - Control Module for Access and Start Control (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
 Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 4
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System
Cannot be reached
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E0 910 280 A HW: 4E0 907 280 A
Component: ILM Beifahrer H08 0020
Coding: 0010111
Shop #: WSC 02311
Part No: 4E0 910 511 A
Component: UGDO HL US H02 0030
2 Faults Found:
02072 - Control Module for Energy Management (J644) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 221
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2023.06.06
Time: 00:00:00
01341 - Control Module in Instrument Panel On Comfort CAN (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 21
Reset counter: 221
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2023.06.06
Time: 00:00:00

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E1 910 802 HW: 4E1 959 802 
Component: Türsteuer.BF BRM005 0110
Coding: 0028196
Shop #: WSC 02311
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E0 910 801 A HW: 4E0 907 801 
Component: EPB AV1C1010 H01 1010
Coding: 0000532
Shop #: WSC 08219
5 Faults Found:
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 4
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 13.04 V
Count: 246
02441 - Yellow Malfunction Lamp in Instrument Cluster 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 19
Reset counter: 220
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 13.04 V
Count: 63
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 150
Reset counter: 220
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 10.77 V
Count: 240
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 71
Reset counter: 5
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 13.15 V
Count: 235
00576 - Terminal 15 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 5
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 11.39 V
Count: 41

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range  Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E0 910 357 HW: 4E0 907 357 
Component: Pre-AFS H01 0040
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 02311
4 Faults Found:
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 220
Mileage: 8 km
Time Indication: 0
00455 - Control Module for Access and Start Control; Comfort CAN (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 5
Mileage: 8 km
Time Indication: 0
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 5
Mileage: 8 km
Time Indication: 0
00474 - Control Module for Immobilizer 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 5
Mileage: 8 km
Time Indication: 0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Cannot be reached
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 61: Battery Regul. Labels: 4E0-910-181.LBL
Part No SW: 4E0 910 181 A HW: 4E0 915 181 
Component: ENERGIEMANAGER H02 0230
Part No: 000 915 105 AK
Component: von VA0 1310240212 
Coding: 303030393135313035414B56413031333130323430323132
Shop #: WSC 00000
3 Faults Found:
00456 - Control Module for Access and Start Control (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 5
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.06.18
Time: 03:11:56
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 220
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.06.18
Time: 03:15:15
02255 - Voltage Measuring Lead from Vbat 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 5
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.06.18
Time: 03:20:27

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door,Rear Left Labels: 4E0-910-802.LBL
Part No SW: 4E0 910 802 HW: 4E0 959 801 A
Component: Türsteuer.HL BRM005 0110
Coding: 0028196
Shop #: WSC 02311
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 4E0-910-273.LBL
Part No SW: 4E0 910 273 HW: 4E0 907 273 
Component: Reifendruck 2 H01 0210
Coding: 0212127
Shop #: WSC 00000
4 Faults Found:
00456 - Control Module for Access and Start Control (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 17
Reset counter: 5
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Voltage: 11.30 V
(no units): 33.0
Not Recogn.
Not Recogn.
Not Recogn.
Not Recogn.
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
013 - Check DTC Memory
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101101
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 220
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
Speed: 2.0 km/h
Voltage: 13.00 V
(no units): 27.0
Not Recogn.
Not Recogn.
Not Recogn.
Not Recogn.
01477 - System Switched Off 
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 29
Reset counter: 220
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.06.18
Time: 02:08:34
Freeze Frame:
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 15.0°C
Error Code: 32768
Not Recogn.
Not Recogn.
Not Recogn.
Not Recogn.
01521 - Sensor for Tire Pressure 
014 - Defective - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11101110
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 220
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 40.0°C
Error Code: 32768
Not Recogn.
Not Recogn.
Not Recogn.
Not Recogn.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 4E0-910-802.LBL
Part No SW: 4E0 910 802 HW: 4E0 959 802 A
Component: Türsteuer.HR BRM005 0110
Coding: 0028196
Shop #: WSC 02311
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 75: Telematics
Cannot be reached
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 4E0-910-283.LBL
Part No SW: 4E0 910 283 A HW: 4E0 919 283 B
Component: Parkhilfe 8-Kan H11 0010
Coding: 0001208
Shop #: WSC 02313
4 Faults Found:
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 5
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
00456 - Control Module for Access and Start Control (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
01315 - Transmission Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 5
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 5
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Dude, you have a problem.








#1 Charge the battery.
#2 Try to clear all codes.
#3 Perform an new Auto-Scan and see which codes are left.
#4 If there are still unreachable control modules (those do not use CAN, they are indirectly connected through the MOST bus) perform an optical databus diagnostic.
#5 Post your results here.


----------



## phatty123 (Nov 7, 2007)

The auto scan is after a code clear








the battery is fully charged alternator is working, also had car hooked up to a charger just in case.
I will do a code clear one more time just to be sure and post optical scan results, there were multiple failures there from what i remember.
Also I believe the control head module is dead and the cluster. The cluster has all lights on the arrows all at 0 and randomly move to maximum. Display in the center is off but if i removed and reconnect one of the connectors on the control head module while the vehicle is running the center of the console turns on.


----------



## ccorrales (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (phatty123)*

I would probably start with a capacitor discharge and go from there, I'm glad I'm not you!


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (ccorrales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ccorrales* »_I would probably start with a capacitor discharge and go from there...

NO!!! Don't do this on models like the A8 unless you are REALLY sure you know what you are doing!


----------



## phatty123 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: (Theresias)*

do you mean let the capacitor discharge by disconnecting the battery? or actually use a resistor to drain the caps? 
No i am not planning on doing it just asking to know what you mean. Should get a chance to do a optical test today will post result. Here is my plan let me know if i should change anything.
1) Do optical test
2) applications- erase all dtcs
3) auto scan then post all results


----------



## phatty123 (Nov 7, 2007)

ok the cluster is trying to power on its clicking and lights turn on and off right away
ran first optical test
19 - can gateway electrical ok optical ok
07- control head electrical error optical error
0E - media player 1 electrical ok optical error
47 - sound system electrical ok optical error
56 - radio electrical ok optical error
37 - nav electrical ok optical error
second try it failed during test
third try
19 - can gateway electrical ok optical ok
07- control head electrical error optical error
0E - media player 1 electrical ok optical ok
47 - sound system electrical ok optical error
56 - radio electrical ok optical error
37 - nav electrical error optical error
did code clear a few times to be sure
Monday,04,February,2008,16:08:40:43627
VAG-COM Version: Release 704.1
Data version: 20071016
Chassis Type: 4E0
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 0E 15 16 17 19 25 34 36 37 38 42 46
47 4F 52 53 55 56 61 62 65 72 75 76
00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
06-Seat Mem. Pass -- Status: OK 0000
07-Control Head -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0E-Media Player 1 -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
34-Level Control -- Status: Malfunction 0010
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
38-Roof Electronics -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
47-Sound System -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: Malfunction 0010
55-Xenon Range -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
61-Battery Regul. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door,Rear Left -- Status: Malfunction 0010
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Malfunction 0010
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: Malfunction 0010
75-Telematics -- Status: Malfunction 0010
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E0 910 560 A HW: 4E0 907 560 
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0070
Coding: 0007773
Shop #: WSC 02313
5 Faults Found:
18058 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from Instrument Cluster 
P1650 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
18348 - Powertrain Databus: Missing Message from Control Module for Battery Monitoring 
P1940 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
18058 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from Instrument Cluster 
P1650 - 008 - Implausible Signal
17981 - Left Engine Mount Solenoid Valve (N144): Open Circuit 
P1573 - 004 - No Signal/Communication
18010 - Power Supply Terminal 30: Voltage too Low 
P1602 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Readiness: 0010 1101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E0 910 156 E HW: 09E 927 156 A
Component: AG6 09E 4,2L5V USA 0110
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 02313
2 Faults Found:
18270 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from Instrument Cluster 
P1862 - 000 - -
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 672 /min
RPM: 640 /min
RPM: 0 /min
(no units): 30.0
(no units): 25.0
Temperature: 81.0°C
T.B. Angle: 0.0°
Voltage: 14.16 V
16944 - System Voltage: Malfunction 
P0560 - 000 - -
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 672 /min
RPM: 640 /min
RPM: 0 /min
(no units): 30.0
(no units): 25.0
Temperature: 81.0°C
T.B. Angle: 0.0°
Voltage: 14.16 V

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 4E0-910-517.LBL
Part No SW: 4E0 910 517 A HW: 4E0 614 517 E
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H29 0420
Coding: 0007597
Shop #: WSC 02313
2 Faults Found:
01826 - Sensor for Steering Angle (G85); Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
000 - -
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E0 910 131 HW: 4E0 909 131 A
Component: FBS AUDID3 H03 0130
Coding: 0263168
Shop #: WSC 02311
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E0 910 760 C HW: 4E0 959 760 
Component: Sitzmemory BFS H07 0060
Coding: 3940448
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head
Cannot be reached
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E0 910 043 HW: 4E0 820 043 A
Component: KLIMAAUTOMAT 016 0240
Coding: 1085825
Shop #: WSC 02311
4 Faults Found:
01857 - Air Outlet Sensor; Middle Left (G347) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 220
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.06.18
Time: 02:05:51
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 220
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
ON
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 5
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
 ON
00458 - Control Module for Battery Monitoring (J367) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 5
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
ON
Bin. Bits: 00011111

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 4E0-910-279.LBL
Part No SW: 4E0 910 279 E HW: 4E0 907 279 E
Component: ILM Fahrer H11 0100
Coding: 0111113
Shop #: WSC 02311
Part No: 4E1 910 113 
Component: Wischer WWS D3 H30 0320
Coding: 00000030
Shop #: WSC 02311
4 Faults Found:
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 5
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
00455 - Control Module for Access and Start Control; Comfort CAN (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 5
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
00818 - Sensor for Evaporator Outlet Temperature (G263) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 5
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 5
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0E: Media Player 1
Cannot be reached
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 4E0-910-655-84.LBL
Part No SW: 4E0 910 655 A HW: 4E0 959 655 E
Component: Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0920
Coding: 0530707
Shop #: WSC 02313
1 Fault Found:
01743 - Igniter for Knee Airbag; Pass. Side (N296) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 4E0-910-549.LBL
Part No SW: 4E0 910 549 HW: 4E0 953 549 A
Component: Lenksäulenmodul H12 0040
Coding: 0012241
Shop #: WSC 02311
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: Lenkradmodul H04 0080
1 Fault Found:
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 220
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Cannot be reached
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E0 910 468 A HW: 4E0 907 468 C
Component: Gateway H07 0030
Coding: FCFE7BDD1B2304
Shop #: WSC 02313
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E0 910 131 HW: 4E0 909 131 A
Component: FBS AUDID3 H03 0130
Coding: 0263168
Shop #: WSC 02311
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX ELV XXXX 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 4E0-910-553.LBL
Part No SW: 4E0 910 553 E HW: 4E0 907 553 E
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC H05 4290
Coding: 0015510
Shop #: WSC 02313
1 Fault Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 220
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E0 910 760 C HW: 4E0 959 760 
Component: Sitzmemory FS H07 0060
Coding: 4071522
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation
Cannot be reached
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 4E0-910-135.LBL
Part No SW: 4E0 910 135 A HW: 4E0 907 135 
Component: Dachknoten D3 H01 0090
Coding: 0003975
Shop #: WSC 02313
1 Fault Found:
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 220
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E1 910 802 HW: 4E1 959 801 
Component: Türsteuer.FS BRM005 0110
Coding: 0028196
Shop #: WSC 02311
No fault code found.



_Modified by phatty123 at 2:32 PM 2-4-2008_


----------



## phatty123 (Nov 7, 2007)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 4E0-910-289.LBL
Part No SW: 4E0 910 289 A HW: 4E0 907 289 
Component: Komfortgeraet H03 0030
Coding: 0064542
Shop #: WSC 02313
Part No: 4E0 907 719 
Component: Neigungssensor H02 0020
1 Fault Found:
01504 - Bulb for License-Plate Light (X) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 220
Mileage: 175034 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2007.07.03
Time: 22:34:09

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System
Cannot be reached
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E0 910 280 A HW: 4E0 907 280 A
Component: ILM Beifahrer H08 0020
Coding: 0010111
Shop #: WSC 02311
Part No: 4E0 910 511 A
Component: UGDO HL US H02 0030
1 Fault Found:
01341 - Control Module in Instrument Panel On Comfort CAN (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 3
 Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 220
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2023.06.06
Time: 00:00:00

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E1 910 802 HW: 4E1 959 802 
Component: Türsteuer.BF BRM005 0110
Coding: 0028196
Shop #: WSC 02311
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E0 910 801 A HW: 4E0 907 801 
Component: EPB AV1C1010 H01 1010
Coding: 0000532
Shop #: WSC 08219
1 Fault Found:
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 178
Reset counter: 220
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 10.77 V
Count: 240

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E0 910 357 HW: 4E0 907 357 
Component: Pre-AFS H01 0040
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 02311
1 Fault Found:
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 220
Mileage: 8 km
Time Indication: 0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Cannot be reached
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 61: Battery Regul. Labels: 4E0-910-181.LBL
Part No SW: 4E0 910 181 A HW: 4E0 915 181 
Component: ENERGIEMANAGER H02 0230
Part No: 000 915 105 AK
Component: von VA0 1310240212 
Coding: 303030393135313035414B56413031333130323430323132
Shop #: WSC 00000
5 Faults Found:
00456 - Control Module for Access and Start Control (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 5
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.06.18
Time: 03:11:56
02255 - Voltage Measuring Lead from Vbat 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 12
Reset counter: 5
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.06.18
Time: 03:26:14
02273 - Quiescent Current Stage 2 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.06.18
 Time: 03:39:38
02276 - Quiescent Current Stage 5 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.06.18
Time: 03:39:48
00992 - Consumption Cut-Off Active 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.06.18
Time: 10:55:08

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door,Rear Left Labels: 4E0-910-802.LBL
Part No SW: 4E0 910 802 HW: 4E0 959 801 A
Component: Türsteuer.HL BRM005 0110
Coding: 0028196
Shop #: WSC 02311
2 Faults Found:
02111 - Motor for Window Regulator 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 4E0-910-273.LBL
Part No SW: 4E0 910 273 HW: 4E0 907 273 
Component: Reifendruck 2 H01 0210
Coding: 0212127
Shop #: WSC 00000
4 Faults Found:
00456 - Control Module for Access and Start Control (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 17
Reset counter: 5
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Voltage: 11.30 V
(no units): 33.0
Not Recogn.
Not Recogn.
Not Recogn.
Not Recogn.
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
013 - Check DTC Memory
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101101
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 220
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Voltage: 11.20 V
(no units): 27.0
Not Recogn.
Not Recogn.
Not Recogn.
Not Recogn.
01477 - System Switched Off 
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 57
Reset counter: 220
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.06.18
Time: 02:08:34
Freeze Frame:
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 15.0°C
Error Code: 32768
Not Recogn.
Not Recogn.
Not Recogn.
Not Recogn.
01521 - Sensor for Tire Pressure 
014 - Defective - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11101110
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 220
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 40.0°C
Error Code: 32768
Not Recogn.
Not Recogn.
Not Recogn.
Not Recogn.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 4E0-910-802.LBL
Part No SW: 4E0 910 802 HW: 4E0 959 802 A
Component: Türsteuer.HR BRM005 0110
Coding: 0028196
Shop #: WSC 02311
2 Faults Found:
02111 - Motor for Window Regulator 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 75: Telematics
Cannot be reached
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 4E0-910-283.LBL
Part No SW: 4E0 910 283 A HW: 4E0 919 283 B
Component: Parkhilfe 8-Kan H11 0010
Coding: 0001208
Shop #: WSC 02313
No fault code found.


----------



## melanogenesis (Jan 28, 2008)

dude, sell the car and never look back


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: (melanogenesis)*

Sometimes when the radio unit that located in the trunk takes a **** it will take everything out with it.try unplugging the radio unit in the trunk and put a optical loop inline if you got one. and see if the rest of the modules on the can-bus come back online.Normally if one module fails like a raido or nav it will take out all the module on the same bus.unpluging one and pluging in a optical loop instead is a good way to check things. you should do the easy module first.like the radio,plug in the loop and see if everything else works. if that doesnt work,try another module.


_Modified by Racer16 at 1:57 PM 2-5-2008_


----------



## phatty123 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: (Racer16)*

where can i get an optical loop for these cars?


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: (phatty123)*

hmmm good question i know i have one if my box.Normally they come on new components like nav unit for a8l's and a6's they just are in the unit themselve inserted into the plug to protect the optical wires.I dont know if you can buy them online.you can look aroudn on ebay maybe.


----------



## phatty123 (Nov 7, 2007)

lets say the control head module is the one thats fried using a loop there wont help because all the other optical modules communicate through it anyway right?


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: (phatty123)*

i am not sure if thats the main module on the can bus network it might be.In that case no but basically with the loop inplace of a module you let the signals pass through you basically bypass that module to look if all the other modules work.If the a/c head is bad it woudl be taking all modules down.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (Racer16)*

The "main module" on the MOST bus is the 19-CAN Gateway.
-Uwe-


----------



## phatty123 (Nov 7, 2007)

ok so i need to get whatever is killing the optical loop fixed then start from there, now i need to find a loopback connector, any idea what type of connector i need i know they have them for fiber optic computer networks but there are a few different styles.


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: (phatty123)*

the loop itself will be the same as the connector that connects to the unit.You get what im saying in other word the connector that hooks up to the radio unit in the back thats what you need the same connector.you can probably make one yourself.I know dealers can order the connector separatelyand can order the optical wire also.new technology also lets us splice optical wires if the'res a break in them.Its pretty fancy stuff.but it can be done.


----------



## phatty123 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: (Racer16)*

just got back from some travel, ready to get back to this car. any idea where i can find some of this optical testing equipment? the dealer was not able to find a part number for the loop


----------



## icemonk (Feb 12, 2008)

What I can advise to you, first of all to check optical loop back plug in left side of trunk. There is a spare MOST connector for optional device. It wrapped heavily in foam plastic, so you even cannot see if plug which completes loop when device is not present is missing. Unwrap it and check if loop-back plug is in place. Also check if all optical cables connectors are fully seated in all modules located in this area. If it not a case, let me know, I’ll tell you how to check this system further.


----------



## phatty123 (Nov 7, 2007)

the loopback plug should be there since the car was functioning previously, i will try to find the connector in the trunk to double check it though.


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: (phatty123)*

What he meant is if the a8 didnt come fully loaded with everything chances are its still wires for that component and it can be installed.if thats the case.normally the loop is plugged into the connector of a device lets say for example nav to protect the plug and to also complete the path so that the existing moduel can still communicate.The loop doesnt have a part number its not a actual tool.it comes in the car.if its wired for a feature it didnt come with.


----------



## phatty123 (Nov 7, 2007)

ok, there is a spare one in the trunk it does have a loopback plug in it so thats not the problem there. Also got a spare loopback from a buddy and plugged it into the control head module it still having the same problem.


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: (phatty123)*

The a/c head is not on the can bus system at all.can bus is not connected to the a/c control head in any way.try disconnecting the radio unit in the trunk or the nav do one at a time checkl the radio first see if the rest of the modules come back.Also i totally forgot that the Bose amps in those car love to crap out.lol.Check the amp.If you unplug the amp and plug the loop in i think you can still play the radio if not u should be able to play cds.


_Modified by Racer16 at 5:00 PM 2-14-2008_


----------



## icemonk (Feb 12, 2008)

Your problem as I see from data is not operational MOST. You have to check fiber optic cable. If you will be in Brooklyn you can go to my shop and I can help you
If you wish, I can send you some materials how audy infotaiment system works. But once I have had the same problem and find it was a MOST problem. ALL communication between scanner and every MOST module comes through MOST.


----------

